# Why beta version instead of WHQL version



## 100PIER (Jan 27, 2020)

Hello,
Can you explain why a Intel  WHQL version is detected as a beta version ?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 27, 2020)

Interesting, that shouldn't happen. Let me try to reproduce tomorrow


----------



## harm9963 (Jan 27, 2020)

Happens often.


----------



## 100PIER (Jan 28, 2020)

YES, I do replicate the problem using DXDIAG tool as well.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2020)

harm9963 said:


> Happens often.


442.01 was a hotfix driver and 450.12 a leaked driver. do you see the same issue on official nvidia whql release drivers?





hmmm works for me. any chance i could log onto your system with teamviewer to check a few things?


----------



## 100PIER (Jan 28, 2020)

Problem does occur with Intel GPU 27. x branch drivers on i3-8300 CPU. 
Is it possible for you to use a 27.x branch driver instead of 26.x ?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2020)

Where do I get that driver?


----------



## R0H1T (Jan 28, 2020)

Here, you're probably well aware of the site ~





						Intel HD/UHD Graphics Drivers Version 27.20.100.7738 WHQL
					

Windows 10




					www.station-drivers.com


----------



## 100PIER (Jan 28, 2020)

YES, you can get the INTEL 27.xx driver using the link above from station-drivers,
or from necacom.net site:




__





						Intel HD/UHD/Iris/Pro Graphics Driver 27.20.100.7738 UWD
					

Intel HD/UHD/Iris/Pro Graphics Driver 27.20.100.7738 UWD




					necacom.net


----------



## harm9963 (Jan 28, 2020)

Insider driver , are beta to me , by nature , preview build are for testing and feedback, not everyday users,  DXDIAG has alway shown  WHQL .


----------



## 100PIER (Jan 28, 2020)

Even with the native W10 (1903, Build 18363.592) Basic GPU driver GPUZ tool does report  a "beta" signature which is obsiouly a wrong  indication.
GPUZ should investigate this wrong signature detection and do fix the bug.
Here are a set of various Intel drivers version tested with DXDIAG and GPUZ tools. 
Drivers version branch 26.xx are correctly detected WHQL, branch 27.xx are NOT correctly detected WHQL.
DXDIAG tools does provide correct signature status as well for 26.xx and 27.xx branch.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2020)

100PIER said:


> Basic GPU driver GPUZ tool does report a "beta" signature


I fixed that this morning, while playing with the Intel WHQL testing



100PIER said:


> Drivers version branch 26.xx are correctly detected WHQL, branch 27.xx are NOT correctly detected WHQL.


I suspect the 27.xx drivers are not WHQL but "attestation signed". Will download and check tomorrow


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 29, 2020)

Just tested this, the new driver is indeed attestation signed, aka beta


----------



## Naki (Jan 30, 2020)

Suggestion -- add a 3rd kind of drivers status except current TWO - Beta and WQHL.
Name it however you wish/think is best.


----------



## 100PIER (Jan 30, 2020)

Yes, I do agree with Naki suggestion to provide one exact status driver, so GPU should be the unique tool to display a correct Intel driver status and so will avoid any confusion with DXDIAG tool status driver which do provide one 'approximate' information..


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 30, 2020)

gpuz displays the correct driver status already, are you saying you prefer to confuse 99% of users by showing "attestation" instead of "beta" ?


----------



## Naki (Jan 30, 2020)

IF "Attestation" equals "Beta", then of course no use or need to do this.
Maybe in a tooltip then? Unless of course Attestation is *exactly* the same thing as Beta, in which case tooltip would be also useless.


----------



## harm9963 (Jan 30, 2020)

Insider driver 450.12 ,  that comes from Preview Builds, fast ring,are for testing and feedback i do not make available for download, but others do,  and post as WQHL ,from Guru3d ,for available download .








						Nvidia 450.12 WHQL for Win10 x64
					

https://c-t.work/s/8316b48efff046  https://pan.baidu.com/s/1LdUmtyDRCyFkuv2Qiq651A 提取码: m58c




					forums.guru3d.com


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 30, 2020)

harm9963 said:


> Insider driver 450.12 ,  that comes from Preview Builds, fast ring,are for testing and feedback i do not make available for download, but others do,  and post as WQHL ,from Guru3d ,for available download .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There was already a thread about it:








						insider leaked nvidia drivers whql 450.12 branch, fresh of the press, for windows 20h2 but works with wddm 2.7 on 20h1 rtm. post your findings!
					

this is of course newer than the recent december 445.23 leaked driver which features wddm 2.7 and hardware accelerated gpu scheduling on 20h1. This driver is the next in line. I uploaded to dropbox for you to avoid chinese or russian limited bandwidth sites...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## 100PIER (Jan 30, 2020)

@Wizzard,
If GPUZ said 'beta' and DXDIAG said 'WHQL' this is confusing for 99%.
Does "beta" strictly identical to 'attestation' for you ?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 30, 2020)

Dxdiag doesn't know about attestation signing. It will show whql for everything with a ms counter signature

Per Definition by Microsoft, attestation signing does not run a single of the whql tests.


----------



## harm9963 (Jan 30, 2020)

Thank you ,Insider driver for testing  and feedback should not be posted as WHQL.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 30, 2020)

I have a question, and perhaps I missed something, why are drivers not being downloaded from the makers of the drivers? For example, why are the Intel drivers in question here not being downloaded from Intel.com?


----------



## Naki (Feb 1, 2020)

@W1zzard - is there such a thing as Beta drivers without attestation?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 1, 2020)

Naki said:


> @W1zzard - is there such a thing as Beta drivers without attestation?


Not on windows 10


----------



## Naki (Feb 3, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Not on windows 10


Thanks! How about Windows 7, 8/8.1?


----------

